# 55g overstocked cichlid mbuna tank filtration



## kamikazil (Dec 19, 2012)

So i'm getting ready to switch from a community tank, to a overstocked mbuna cichlid tank. Right now I have an ac 110 runing and I just need a second filter for redundancy. Currently considering another ac 110, Eheim 2217/2215, Rena xp3 or fluval c4. any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kamikazil (Dec 19, 2012)

also have a penguin 330 filter but it does not have the bio-wheel assembly on it anymore, can you buy replacements anymore?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the eheims you listed would be too small. Another ac 110 would be better. The bio wheel part on the emp really doesn't help a lot I wouldn't even bother but yeah you can get a new one.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

if you are going to over stock and submizing that your stock is compatible then you can't have enough filtration.
but what is it that your going to stock in this tank,and how many ?


----------



## scully (Feb 6, 2013)

kamikazil said:


> also have a penguin 330 filter but it does not have the bio-wheel assembly on it anymore, can you buy replacements anymore?


You can get parts here or just buy the AC110 they have on sale.

http://www.kensfish.com/penguin-emperor ... parts.html


----------



## kamikazil (Dec 19, 2012)

This is my first cichlid tank, so i was trying to follow fhe cookie cutter setup for 55 gallon, but lfs dosnt have alot of them. I really like yellow labs and want stuff that iz compatable with them like acai exscuse my bad spelling on my phone with no spell correct.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Contact one of the site sponsors directly & they'll help to put you together a good stock.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I recommend the C4. I have 2 on my 55 gallon and I love these things. By far best I've ever bought


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I run 2 Penguin 350s on my 60 gallon Mbuna tank....should have went with 2 AC110s.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Spam

*woops*


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I think the eheims you listed would be too small. Another ac 110 would be better. The bio wheel part on the emp really doesn't help a lot I wouldn't even bother but yeah you can get a new one.


Seems like at minimum the biowheel would be good for aeration wouldn't it?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldn't say the bio-wheel itself, but the way the outflow is is what helps for the aeration from that particular HOB. OLD thread


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Get another 110 and all will be well!


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm sure the decision was made long ago but I did want to comment that the Eheim 2217 would not be too small and would be just about right for a 55.


----------



## kamikazil (Dec 19, 2012)

Funny thing is I stayed with the penguin and it just died last week so am going to order anther Ac 110


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

You can't go wrong. I ended up swapping mine for a pair of 110s and couldnt be happier.


----------

